# Working .......



## rd_ab_penman (Apr 14, 2020)

On a couple of customer order Rainbow Trout / Curly Maple blanks for the 
Fly Fishing pen kit.

Les


----------



## jimm1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Very Cool.


----------

